# m00's Cygnar Force



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well it's been a long time since i logged on and posted something, but i thought i'd pop in and say hi to everyone here . I've not gone off and conquered the rest of the universe just yet ^^, i've been busy here in Dubai after joining a gaming club i was introduced to warmachine and running a league for the game and promoting the hobby more as well as running painting workshops so i've been a very busy boy !

As part of the league we get points for painting models and most of you know i'm obsessed with painting so i have been busy painting like a machine, in the last 6-7 weeks i've managed to paint a fair amount of decent tabletop quality models and et voila.

My warcaster epic Haley









Defender Heavy Warjack

































Centurion Heavy Warjack

































Ironclad Heavy Warjack

































Hammersmith Heavy Warjack

































Stormclad Heavy Warjack

































Triumph Character Heavy Warjack 

































Lancer Light Warjack

























Charger light Warjack

































Hunter Light Warjack

































Half Jacks for a different warcaster









Squire Solo Warcaster Attachment

















Stormsmith Storm Tower Unit (i love the pose on this guy )









Stormsmith Storm Caller Solos









Field Mechaniks









Well that's it for now, but the league still has about 10 days till we finish and i'm doing fairly well, i'm overall top of the league only because i'm painting more than most of the other players. But the warmachine game itself is superb, i think i've definitely found a new obsession :victory: 

Every game i've played so far has been so gripping and intense it's just so much fun. I can't wait to try out some more stuff to do with the game. 

I'll post more as we finish off the league and i'll share more stories to come ! i hope everyone is busy painting too  when i get more time i'll browse through the forums and hopefully become a bit more active again.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

What can i say! Rich colours, fantastic freehand and sweet metalics this is a great force/army!? 


As for the models i'd like to see more battle damage on them but this is more of me wanting to see how you would do it more than the models needing it. Was there a reason why the Warcasters cloak was left plain? 

Love the ironclad heavy warjack


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this! Especialy the blue wich looks fantastic!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Great looking boys in blue Moo. They look about as good as pathetic southerners can look... :laugh: 

Will you be going for a specific army loadout with these or paint a bit of everything as you go along?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

moo,

I hate you but in a good way. I'm so glad you've returned to us. How I've missed being made to feel totally inadequate by your superior painting ability. I believe I once referred to you as " God with a paintbrush " to be honest.

On a serious note, the Cygies look ace mate. I had several of the same minis before I traded them off to DJ24. You never cease to amaze.

Welcome home, now post often please and thank you.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work as always moo!!! Such rich color and fantastic details.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

STUNNING! I was thinking I was going to get sad when I saw the first two-three pictures thinking thats it, i want more...but th epictures kept coming. Amazing work as usual Moo and I reallly like all the little dings and scatchs you placed on the models.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys !

I chose mostly models which i liked and decided just to use those ones to play with and see how things go. I've never been one for super competitive hence why there is only really one of each type of unit, although i am tempted to get a couple duplicates of some models as they seem much more effective.

I was tempted to add more battle damage but this was a test for me to work with metallics.

It's bout 150 points of models and i have like 10 warcasters, so lots of choice to chop and change. It'll be good to try out different things.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great work mate!! 

+rep


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i managed to get a couple more models done, i have almost finished another heavy warjack, perhaps i'll get him done by tomorrow anyway have a look 

Ol' Rowdy Character Heavy Warjack

























and Arlan Strangeways a character solo mechanic model


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent Cygnar models my friend. I particularly like Arlan Strangeways. The blues and metallics on each mini is perfect. Your painting on these as usual is top notch, truly a force to be proud of k:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks RC ! I think in the latest models i've been rushing them a little as it's coming towards the end of the league here so i'm just trying to bag as many points as i can for painting models. 

Anyway here is my most expensive points wise model, the Thunderhead character Heavy Warjack:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like the blue and the base is really nice. Did you use a baking soda/pva glue mix for the snow or a different method?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is one of my favorite Cygnar pieces in the range and you have done a masterful job on it as usual moo! Fantastic looking force overall!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers guys;

@RC: The snow effect is GW snow effect with a combination of PVA glue, rather than sprinkling it on like the usual stuff, i got a pot and blobbed in some PVA glue. Then i added a large pinch of snow effect and mixed it in to form a weird goo and then i use an old brush and slapped it on the base ^^

@Midge: i really like the thunderhead too and it's rules are awesome, it's a shame it can't be bonded. I might try an OSL glow on it a bit later but for now i'm just painting for this journeyman league i've been running. ^^


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I've no idea how the game plays, or indeed the background of the mini's, but your paintwork is stunning! Really smooth paintjobs! Well impressed 

+ Rep


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, I figured it was something along those lines as I tried the same substituting the GW snow with baking soda and it gave a similar effect.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> I've no idea how the game plays, or indeed the background of the mini's, but your paintwork is stunning! Really smooth paintjobs! Well impressed
> 
> + Rep


What i've found with warmachine is that i love the game system a million times more than i like 40k, but I love the models and the fluff behind 40k. So it's kinda a match up of what you're looking for really.

So i've finished a firefly, only one more warjack and i've painted every warjack i have !


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

m00, just amazing as always. Superb.


----------



## Yria&Ogyon (Dec 21, 2011)

great painting job. Though dirtier would be my style, it still is a good job. Some rep from me mate.


----------

